# The Throne of Magnus: Thousand Sons Stormlord



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

For SOME odd reason, I liked the idea of 30 s6, ap3 shots coming from a tank, as well as an impressive transport capacity. Sadly, the model itself doesn't seem to have much in the way of transport space (Hard to picture even 10 IG crowding onto it). So what's a Sorceror Lord to do? Call up the local Dark Mechanicus and get a hammerin'...

Bare plastic: I used Cities of Death floor/balcony sections and railings to increase the "troop deck". Other pieces come from the CSM tank accessory sprue, Cities of Death, and the Arcene Ruins kit. The trophies/bodies are Space Wolves, of course... :wink:



































Now with paint (Mostly done bar some touch-ups and more runes): 

















Comments and questions welcome.:grin:

(Note, I posted the "bare" images before in a Conversion Contest, but the painted pics are new. Figured I'd sum them all up in this board)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I love the teathered marines, cool idea


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

+rep sir, this is just amazing.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

+rep here too! Awesome work, great idea!
By the way, that's what I needed in my chapter! Gotta invent something like that : )


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That looks fantastic dude!

Love the extra decking space, that's quite a cool idea.

+Rep!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Not my favorite personalization conversion. It's kinda to wide for me. Like it would probably look better if the CoD plate floors were only half as wide and if you used 4 sponsons and had them tie in to the fronts and backs of the side platforms it would look like it had a tougher structure over all.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the wideness is fine, but I think it'd be a lot better if the gaps between the walls of the CoD tiles and the tank hull were filled, and joined across the back-- it looks slightly ramshackle with the gaps, although it's certainly a very cool concept, and I do like the image of Thousand Sons standing on those platforms firing their bolters while the tank rolls forward spewing (likely ensorcelled) bolts from its mega bolters into a breach. I also really like the tethered Marines-- great use of the assault legs!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks really cool  nice idea, the increased transport is well done here i think


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The conversion turned out great, but once the paint was applied it relay brought it to life. Looks good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great idea, looks cool. Well done.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, that is a sweet piece of work *Deneris*. Simply amazing. That is truly an epic war machine.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Deneris, loving the wolves hanging around LOL Was that a slap to all the people stoked for the newer Sons of Russ?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah... I've ALWAYS hated the Space Wolves. The new Codex/Models are just more Wolves to kill :wink:...

Thanks for the Rep, guys :grin:.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Job well done sir. And yes, space puppies must die, all of them.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i dig it, i might have to do something along those lines for my chaos army someday. awesome work. + rep


----------



## GenericName552 (Apr 3, 2010)

sick love the marines on the side


----------

